# Filled out an Adoption App for a Maltese...



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

UPDATE 2: I pick up the new puppy tomorrow. :chili: Not sure if I'll keep the name Snow - so get your thinking caps on. I need to be in Baton Rouge at 4 tomorrow afternoon to get her. I will meet the girl from the rescue org at the vet's office to do the adoption papers, etc. It turns out that she is 10 months old, not 8 months old. She was spayed today and is now up to date on shots, etc. The only shot she hadn't had when with the breeder was rabies. She is supposed to have one more treatment for the demadex in about 3 weeks. Turns out hte demadex was not that bad. But has been vet approved to be turned over to me. She weighs 5 pounds and I am told that she is sweet, cuddly, follows everyone around, and wants to be on your lap all the time when she's not playing - sounds like my favorite Maltese. I think I figured out where she came from and I have two new pics - she's adorable, but I'm not comfortable with sharing the pics yet. But will take tons tomorrow if she's feeling up to it. And, I have an appointment with my vet on Saturday if I feel it necessary. But after a thousand e-mails and phone calls with the rescuer I feel confident that it will wait until her stitches need to come out. 

ADVICE???? The only thing left to address is how best to introduce her to Sophie since she'll still be recovering from her spay. I will set up the x-pen with her bed, etc., in the living room where we are 24/7 just like we did with Sophie, so she will have her own safe space to recover. Advice, please??? Pretty, please!!! I know I'm forgetting something...

There is an 8 month old female maltese who was turned over by a breeder because she had demodectic mange. She may still be available for adoption so I filled out an application to adopt. Please pray that if she is meant for us, we will be approved. They will need to do a home visit and they say she would be ready for adoption by this Friday. Her name is Snow and she is on petfinder this link: Snow Isn't she adorable? 

UPDATE: We've been approved!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Thanks for all of your prayers...they worked. I should have her by Friday...the mange has been treated and she will be spayed on Thursday and I'll have her Friday evening. I've already talked to my vet in-depth and she is as excited as we are. She is holding an appointment for us on Saturday if Snow is feeling up to it. If not, we'll wait until the next Saturday when I bring her in to have her stitches removed, I need to get out the x-pen and have a long talk with Sophie. :blush: Any and all advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh what a sweetie-pie! I will be praying this is your 'meant to be' little girl!!! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what a cutie :wub: I will pray that she will become your baby


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I pray that Snow will get to come live with you and Sophie. She sure is a cutie!

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you!! Please keep us posted!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> There is an 8 month old female maltese who was turned over by a breeder because she had demodectic mange. She may still be available for adoption so I filled out an application to adopt. Please pray that if she is meant for us, we will be approved. They will need to do a home visit and they say she would be ready for adoption by this Friday. Her name is Snow and she is on petfinder this link: Snow Isn't she adorable?[/B]


How sweet she looks. Good for you for adopting. I really hope it works out for you both.

Cyndi


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww she looks scared she needs you, I sure hope you get her


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-look at that face :wub: I hope it works out for you rayer:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I just went through the adoption process. Picking up my furbaby on next Saturday! 

I'll be praying it works out for you!


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I just went through the adoption process. Picking up my furbaby on next Saturday! 

I'll be praying it works out for you!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's support! The lady I've been e-mailing with e-mailed me again and said my application was "wonderful" and that it sounded like it was a perfect match! Their application is more like an essay type with tons of questions, so I just basically told her everything I could think of about us and Sophie and what we were looking for in a another pet and what we could provide to another pet. We plan to meet sometime on Friday - still need to work out the schedule for that and I could actually have her by this weekend. Toes and fingers crossed.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Thanks for everyone's support! The lady I've been e-mailing with e-mailed me again and said my application was "wonderful" and that it sounded like it was a perfect match! Their application is more like an essay type with tons of questions, so I just basically told her everything I could think of about us and Sophie and what we were looking for in a another pet and what we could provide to another pet. We plan to meet sometime on Friday - still need to work out the schedule for that and I could actually have her by this weekend. Toes and fingers crossed.[/B]


How great! Of course we can't wait to hear the next news and see some pics.... 

Cyndi


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> I just went through the adoption process. Picking up my furbaby on next Saturday!
> 
> I'll be praying it works out for you![/B]



I'll be praying for you, too. I know you'll take lots of pictures, right?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have EVERYTHING crossed for a positive outcome :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, she is adorable and I hope you get her. All paws crossed here. :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good luck! I'll be watching for your updates :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

For some reason this thread is just now popping up for me. I went to the link and yes, she is so precious. The page says "Adopted" ... soooo I hope it is you!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I pray that everything works out!!! rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I just went through the adoption process. Picking up my furbaby on next Saturday!
> 
> I'll be praying it works out for you![/B]


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Update at original post


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm soooooo excited for you and little snow. I'll be watching for updates


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats!!! How wonderful!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

YAY!!! Congrats... can't wait to see pics of your new addition. 

Now it's time for the chili dance
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Congratulations :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YAY - every rescue is a blessing for both dog and family :chili: :chili: . CONGRATULATIONS . Sarah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Congrats!!! I can't wait to for pics of your new addition!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay, what great news. Can't wait to see pics :chili: :chili: Of both of you new adoption families!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

Yay!! How wonderful for you and for Snow. Sophie's gonna be a sister :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Rita and the furkids


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> The Malt on the material actually looks like Abbey in your Avatar. :aktion033:[/B]


Yay, that is so great. Snow is soo cute, and I cant wait til you pic her up so we will have more pics :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Updated at post #1. :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow that is great........a carrier for her, onsies or the cone to protect her incision. Her doggie dish, bed hhhmmm...that's all I can think of......ohhhhh how exciting!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Wow that is great........a carrier for her, onsies or the cone to protect her incision. Her doggie dish, bed hhhmmm...that's all I can think of......ohhhhh how exciting!!!!![/B]



Thanks! That's what it was I need to see if I can find a blow up collar small enough for her. I had one for Sophie and it worked great, but I think it will be too big for her. I'm going to get get some onsies, too. I knew there was something. Anybody else? lol


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

How exciting! Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it went.

Carla & Shotzi


----------

